
What every programmer should know about memory, Part 1 - searchableguy
https://lwn.net/Articles/250967/
======
greenyoda
Note: Article is from 2007.

Interesting discussion from 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3919429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3919429)

